# 8-frame versus 10-frame hives



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I started with a 10 and my second one was an 8 and I'm building two more 8s this year. I like the reduced weight of the 8s. But there are many more options for equipment with 10s. Since the frames are the same size, you should get one of each and decide which one works best for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

8 frame all the way. I feel it's better on the bees, just my opinion, and much easier on my nearly 60 back. I had 2 10 frames to start with but soon changed. Glad I did. I also run all mediums. No special reason other than ease of manipulation. Everything is one size so that's all I need to stock, boxes, frames, bb, lids, ect. Also I keep SC bees myself for 6 years. They are great, at least mine have been. I hope to be totally foundationless by the end of this season. Doing all I can to be chemical-free.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm making increase, and a strong 2 box tenner will split to strong nucs four ways.
Started to switch to eights, and liked the handling, even if you do end up buying 20% more boxes, and on box higher one a stack for every 5 ten frames when you use eights to get the same capacity.

If my goal weren't max nuc production for the least $ I'd probably run 8's, but tens are more efficient given my goals.


----------



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

I started with 1 hive 10 frame deeps,I switched to all 8 frame mediums because of back problems.I also am using small cell.I don't see any difference with the smaller boxes but it does take more .


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

It seems you are all echoing what I've been hearing with regards to the 8's vs 10's. This is good! I don't mind buying more boxes as all that excess honey will more than pay for them. I have so many folks that come to the U-Pick that want local honey because of allergies. 

I've also heard a lot of folks are going to all mediums. It just makes sense. From the class I went to, he said to use 3 medium for the brood boxes, then put a queen excluder between them and the honey supers to keep the queen out. Is that a pretty general practice for all of you?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BBF!


----------

